# New daemon sprues.



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

Courtesy of 3dken @ BoLS we have pics of the sprues of the new Bloodcrushers, Daemon Prince and Seekers.


----------



## 666JasonDark666 (Jul 2, 2010)

AWESOME the seekers are back, can' t wait to buy them


----------



## AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH (Apr 17, 2009)

So I assume this means we get 3 crushers per pack. Or 2 at least. BOOYAH!!


----------



## the.alleycat.uk (Jun 11, 2009)

Looks like three sprues spread accross 2 pics. Looks like they all have a lot of options.

Sadly I still prefer the old metal daemonette stuff and pretty sure i still have a bunch of them kicking around in a box somewhere.

Will hold judgemnt till I see them assembled and painted up


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

huh, the daemon prince again, how long have we been seeing pics of him now with still zero release?


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Don't much care for the Seekers or Prince, but the Bloodcrusher sprues look awesome. I'm quite relieved that they decided to include options for a standard/icon bearer and musician as it was kinda annoying to convert them with the metal models. I'll be picking up a pack of these (assuming they come in a set of three).


----------



## Sgt Pasanius (Jul 24, 2008)

Mmmm more things for my World Eaters and Deamon chums.
Angron converion me thinks!


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

i think i just jizzed my self :shok:


----------



## Daemonetteboobs (May 31, 2010)

Everything looks great. Now release it already!


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

Their due out next month, The Crushers look awesome, seekers are abit meh for me, but need pictures of the Horror sprue! Really looking forward to those


----------



## Skartooth (Jun 4, 2010)

They look pretty sweet. The wings for the daemon prince look awesome. Those blood crushers are sure going to make GW a lot of money :laugh:

Skar


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

These look sick! Good thing I haven't built up my Daemon army too much yet. What I'd really like to see are Pink Horrors and Plaguebearers in Plastic.


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Hurray seekers in plastic.


----------



## AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH (Apr 17, 2009)

DestroyerHive said:


> These look sick! Good thing I haven't built up my Daemon army too much yet. What I'd really like to see are Pink Horrors and Plaguebearers in Plastic.


The horrors are actually coming in plastic. Unfortunately, just like the Daemonettes, they are nowhere near as cool as the metal ones.


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

Awesome find tu_shan! 

Looking forward to these even if I won't be buying them


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Now we can see the sprues, lets do a pop quiz, the seekers and the blood crushers are both produced from exactly the same sized tool, which is a standard 3 sprue set up, the amount of plastic for the crushers will be slightly higher but the seekers have 5 models and the crushers have three units. 
So as they use the same size tool, same size box and the same amount of effort to produce and onl slightly more plastic for the crushers what will the price difference be?


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

hopefully not much, but man the daemon prince sprue looks awesome all those different bits, i cant help but drool, same with the bloodcrushers cant wait to get my hands on them and we can expect some awesome poses popping up


----------



## AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH (Apr 17, 2009)

bitsandkits said:


> Now we can see the sprues, lets do a pop quiz, the seekers and the blood crushers are both produced from exactly the same sized tool, which is a standard 3 sprue set up, the amount of plastic for the crushers will be slightly higher but the seekers have 5 models and the crushers have three units.
> So as they use the same size tool, same size box and the same amount of effort to produce and onl slightly more plastic for the crushers what will the price difference be?


My guess: The Seekers will cost 15£, the crushers 20£. Because that's how GW roll.


----------



## Horacus (Oct 5, 2009)

Freaking neat


----------



## Skartooth (Jun 4, 2010)

The blood crushers are bound to cost more. They will still be cheaper then the old metal ones. GW know that they are going to sell em like hot cakes, so they will be more expensive

Which is of course just wrong

Skar


----------



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

bloodcrushers will be £27 i reckon, and well worth it, i'll be buying 6 minimum


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord (Apr 17, 2009)

I'm in love with that DP. I want to do naughty things to it.


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

ChaosRedCorsairLord said:


> I'm in love with that DP. I want to do naughty things to it.


I see you're a Slaaneshi....


Quick my brethren, rip out this ones throat, FOR THE BLOOD GOD!


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

I just hope that the Daemon Prince will have a bit more bitz than that, preferably so you could build two out of one box, like the Chaos Spawn. But even if its like this, I can see myself buying three DP boxes and a Minotaur and voilá, three Ghorgons ready to nom!  And the rest of the bitz... God, the things one could do with them... *drool*


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Wings, Horned Heads, Big Swords. Battleforce of my choice in Summer Holiday. Chaos Marine Army here I come!

Midnight


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

well for the daemon prince ill just buy the one box and buy 2 pairs of legs, feet, wings and rear torso from bitsandkits when he gets them


----------



## Adeptus (Aug 12, 2009)

Khorothis said:


> I just hope that the Daemon Prince will have a bit more bitz than that, preferably so you could build two out of one box, like the Chaos Spawn.



If you could make two princes out of one box then ill be going :crazy:


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Will have to jump on that prince :wink: may pick up two and convert it up the wing-wah.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

I know it is not plastic but these all pale in comparison to the Changeling model and every one I have spoken to about it say the same thing.

I expect the Bloodcrushers to retail at least 25 pounds, the seekers at 20 pounds minimum with the same price for the daemon prince. The horrors will go out at 15 pounds like bloodletters and daemonettes. Fateweaver I expect to be 37.50 pounds and Changeling to be about 8.50 pounds


----------



## SeerKarandras (Jun 24, 2010)

I expect them to be expensive. Cause that is How GW rolls. I do feel sorry for anybody who bought a bunch of the metal ones recently though.

to bad I sold all my chaos stuff


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

From the waist up the dp will be great but the lack of armored feet is disapointing. I like the Feet on both the metal nurgle and standard demon princes and would like to see the same sort of option on the new one.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

To mark this occasion I shall depart for a moment form my usual style:

Ahem... all my monies are belong to them


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Sweet.. 3 bloodcruchers to a box, just as I suspected 

The DP though... sculpt some more legs, and from what I can add up, you've pretty much got enough bits to make 3 demonprinces out of the one box too.


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

shaantitus said:


> From the waist up the dp will be great but the lack of armored feet is disapointing. I like the Feet on both the metal nurgle and standard demon princes and would like to see the same sort of option on the new one.


From what I've seen the 40K Princes shares his feet with his Fantasy brothers. Which is a shame, becaue the metal DP has nice legs.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Why not use some creativity and use some sort of claw like hands on the sprue to make a second pair of legs


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Could use a bunch of green stuff to make some sort of 'magic effect' for a Tzentch DP... or possibly work it into a tail of some sort. Its a shame there looks like enough bits for at least 2 DP's but there aren't enough legs unless you bodge something together for another pair.


----------



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

Just an idea, but how compatible do you suppose the daemon prince torso is with the tyranid trygon tail? Depending on scale and ease of conversion, it could look suitably awesome.


----------



## effigy22 (Jun 29, 2008)

I ahve been arguing with my local club about the Crushers being plastic (they didnt believe me) now i have proof and gonna ram it straight into their faces! BWAHAHAHAHA! then i will show them the pics.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

tu_shan82 said:


> Just an idea, but how compatible do you suppose the daemon prince torso is with the tyranid trygon tail? Depending on scale and ease of conversion, it could look suitably awesome.


Looking at it, given the scale of the old demon prince it could work... I'd guess the kit would be a bit bigger then Be'lakor, or maybe the same size... that a great idea of using the Trygon...

Looking again though, would have to make some sort of back piece, thats 2 torso and 1 back peice, rather then the 3 full bodies I thought it was on the sprue... Still more then enough bits to model something with enough green stuff or other modeling medium though.


----------



## fynn (Sep 19, 2008)

just incase, the new toys (apart from the blood crushers) are now up on advance order, along with some magic cards
http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/catalog/armySubUnitCats.jsp?catId=cat1491876&rootCatGameStyle=


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Fateweaver seems to be missing too from that selection.... 

Nice to see that the Horrors seem to be getting a command group option.


----------



## darktide (Feb 16, 2009)

bitsandkits said:


> Now we can see the sprues, lets do a pop quiz, the seekers and the blood crushers are both produced from exactly the same sized tool, which is a standard 3 sprue set up, the amount of plastic for the crushers will be slightly higher but the seekers have 5 models and the crushers have three units.
> So as they use the same size tool, same size box and the same amount of effort to produce and onl slightly more plastic for the crushers what will the price difference be?


The seekers will probably be about half as much as the Bloodcrushers. The difference between the two is about the same as the difference between a SM lanndsppeder and the new plastic Empire Steam Tank. Speeder is about $30 US and the Steam Tank is just shy of $60. Both great kits with lots of options, 3 sprues each and the same size box.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Taken from the GW main site article:

"With the launch of the new edition of Warhammer there have been a staggering number of battles fought around Games Workshop HQ, and likely in the world at large as well. And it seems all of the carnage and bloodshed has not gone unnoticed - the interest of the Dark Gods has been piqued, and today they've sent forth a host of their warped minions to join the slaughter. As from today you can now advance order three new plastic sets: a Daemon Prince, Pink Horrors and Seekers of Slaanesh. There's also a brand-new metal model for you to add to your collection (the Changeling) and the second set of limited edition magic cards, Warhammer Battle Magic: Daemons of Chaos."


What are GW up to? We know about Fateweaver and the plastic Bloodcruchers, we've sen the models, and the sprues in the BC's case... so why aren't they availible yet?


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

2nd wave stuff or is it 3rd wave? ive lost count.... new plastic DP does look the dogs bollocks!


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Maybe Fateweaver and bloodcrushers are released in September? It is some big mystery though-Tzeentch must have played a hand in this.


----------



## Judas Masias (Jun 5, 2008)

Here are the new Plastic Horrors Sprues.

View attachment 6963
View attachment 6964


----------



## darktide (Feb 16, 2009)

Stephen_Newman said:


> Maybe Fateweaver and bloodcrushers are released in September?


According to GW's website they are shipping on August 7th. So only a few weeks away.


----------



## Death Shroud (Mar 1, 2008)

Thank god the Horrors on the box cover look better than the other pictures of them. They looked truly awful.
I much prefer the look of the metal ones but I can't ignore the far better value and convenience the new ones represent.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

darktide said:


> According to GW's website they are shipping on August 7th. So only a few weeks away.


The Bloodcrusher plastics and Fateweaver aren't listed though, and we known they've been done.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

GrizBe said:


> The Bloodcrusher plastics and Fateweaver aren't listed though, and we known they've been done.


Calm down folks, GW release twice per month, once at the beggining and then 2 weeks later.


----------



## PapaSmurf124 (Mar 28, 2010)

I'm stoked for the new Daemon Prince. Just in time for me to Add him as my armies HQ too!


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Kinda daft to not bring them all out at once though... but I guess in their mind it stretches it out and means you have to make two visits to the store.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Or be a dick and come in only when everything is released in the store.


----------



## Chimaera (Feb 1, 2010)

Very happy with the £20 price tag for the Daemon Prince.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Stephen_Newman said:


> Or be a dick and come in only when everything is released in the store.


Most of GW customers collect bit by bit over a long period of time, its always been that way, not many people (by that i mean GW customers or as you may know them "kids") have enough dough to drop £100 on a load of new deamons on release day.

To be fair the staggered release of models in any given month has been going on for quite a while now, i find it quite frustrating because i would prefer them all in one drop so i can work out how to put them on my site , though i have to admit i like that GW put the sprues on the website these days so i can kinda fathom out the basics in advance of release.


----------



## ninja skills (Aug 4, 2009)

can anyone who's seen the daemon prince kit please let me know if it looks compatable (size wise) with the spawn kit. the heads look likely but i'm not sure about the arms etc.

i'm really looking forward to finishing off my daemons next month


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

ninja skills said:


> can anyone who's seen the daemon prince kit please let me know if it looks compatable (size wise) with the spawn kit.


I did not actually try dry fitting pieces together, however it does look fairly close; certainly close enough for the vagaries of Chaos to explain slight variation.


----------



## ninja skills (Aug 4, 2009)

Dave T Hobbit said:


> I did not actually try dry fitting pieces together, however it does look fairly close; certainly close enough for the vagaries of Chaos to explain slight variation.


awesome, as the spawn kit contains some awesome heads and a few arms to go around. i'll be getting a coule of princes to add to my daemons (i was going to anyway but now its all the more interesting)


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

thats the thing im most looking foward to about the daemon prince is the converting possiblitys iv already used a spawn head and claw on the current daemon prince model, looks pretty gd too


----------



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

bloodcrushers and the fateweaver are now up for advance order on the gw site
http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/c...s.jsp?catId=cat1490603&rootCatGameStyle=wh40k
but my god that daemon prince is orgasmic, i am going to order mine today.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Okay.. defiantely sold on the plastic BC's now.. the different paintjob looks awesome... £32.50 for a box of 3 of them? Was hoping they'd be cheaper, but i still think its worth it...

£35 for Fateweaver? Thats gotta be one big metal model for that...


----------



## ownzu (Jul 11, 2010)

GrizBe said:


> Okay.. defiantely sold on the plastic BC's now.. the different paintjob looks awesome... £32.50 for a box of 3 of them? Was hoping they'd be cheaper, but i still think its worth it...
> 
> £35 for Fateweaver? Thats gotta be one big metal model for that...


well he is a greater daemon is he not??
dont think il be getting the crushers for a while too expensive
oh and check here 
http://www.waylandgames.co.uk/pre-orders/games-workshop/august-2010/cat_723.html
much cheaper,get the whole load for 50 whereas its 60 from gw


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

well fateweaver been £35 isnt a suprise, hes a greater daemon and a charcter, as for the bloodcrushers i was expecting them to be £27 like the killa kans altho looking at the sprues for each i can kinda see why the bloodcrushers are abit more, also i might have to grab me those classic csm as well


----------



## hijynx (Aug 7, 2009)

I saw three of the new kits assembled today, the Daemon Prince is epic. I really like the options you have with it. The crushers have more parts than I thought they would, but once it's together it's a noticeable improvement from the metal models. And the seekers are just awesome, I'm pretty sure I'll never use them in 40k but I'm going to get some anyways.


----------



## Judas Masias (Jun 5, 2008)

Blood Crushers and Fateweaver up for pre-order

View attachment 7171

$53.75 released on the 21st of August
This set contains three multi-part plastic Bloodcrushers of Khorne. This 89-piece set includes an assortment of spiky bits, chains and icons to allow you to customise your Bloodcrushers. Also included are all of the components needed to assemble a standard bearer, musician and champion. The set also contains three 60mm round bases and three 50mm square bases, enabling you to assemble your Bloodcrushers for use in either Warhammer or Warhammer 40,000


View attachment 7170

$50.00 released on the 21st of August


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

£32.50 for the blood crushers FUCK THAT IN THE EAR WITH A SPOON SIDEWAYS !!!!!!


----------



## cragnes417 (Jul 22, 2010)

im new to this but bloodcrusher+khorn chaos space marine=Fast attack chaos space marine riders


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord (Apr 17, 2009)

Lord Sinkoran said:


> £32.50 for the blood crushers FUCK THAT IN THE EAR WITH A SPOON SIDEWAYS !!!!!!


So in England: Bloodcrushers = £32.50. In America: Bloodcrushers = $53.75USD or ~£35.50

In Australia they cost $90AUD or ~£52.00 pounds. GW has out dickheaded itself, which I didn't even think was possible. Someone needs to teach them how to do currency conversions, we pay 160% of the British cost. 

In closing GW can go fuck themselves with a stanley knife.


----------



## Blue Liger (Apr 25, 2008)

Yep I'll be waiting for a discount store in the UK to get hold of them before I buy them, hence I refuse to buy instore now


----------



## xenobiotic (Jun 7, 2008)

cragnes417 said:


> im new to this but bloodcrusher+khorn chaos space marine=Fast attack chaos space marine riders


I was thinking about this yesterday. With the sudden surge of "counts as" armies from the recently released Space Wolves Codex and Blood Angels Codex depicting different Chaos Space Marine armies (mostly Khorne, for some reason :grin:, *Gorewing* anyone?) one can't help wonder how long it will take till someone will makes a "Khorne Berserkers on Juggernaughts" counts as Thunderwolves cavalry SW army. I'd do it myself just for fun if I didn't have enough crazy ideas on my list already :laugh:

Then again.. I might.. :russianroulette:


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

ChaosRedCorsairLord said:


> In closing GW can go fuck themselves with a stanley knife.


A spoon would hurt more


----------



## Cheese meister (Jun 5, 2010)

you have to take into account shipping costs to australia and the usa that's why you should live in england and not the colonies :grin:


----------



## Blue Liger (Apr 25, 2008)

If shipping costs are an issue how come I can buy a battalion and get it posted here from the UK for around $80 instead of buying it here for $150, I'm not saying there is no difference betwen big shipping quantities and small, I know there is but it's still ridiculously high in the price mark up!


----------

